
Ask HN: Are there any ethical milk/egg suppliers or their vegan alternatives ? - cvaidya1986
Trying to go vegan and checking out if there are any ethical milk or egg products or vegan alternatives with the  same nutritional benefits of these two staple diet foods. Cheers!
======
PaulHoule
There are many kinds of eggs that are more ethical than the cheapest eggs.

For instance: free range eggs as well as other kinds of cage-free eggs which
involve more confinement than free range but less than battery hens.

Egg-laying chickens are also a good agriculture project if you have much space
at all. It is totally possible in a light urban environment, even if the
neighbors don't like the noise, smells, etc. The taste of your own eggs from
chickens that eat grass, weed seeds, bugs, worms, etc. puts supermarket eggs
to shame.

~~~
cvaidya1986
Thank you for your response :)

